# همزة الوصل وهمزة القطع



## dbawab

السلام عليكم...
من المعروف أنه:
1.من مواضع همزة القطع أول الأسماء عدا:
اسم ، ابن ، ابنة ، ابنم ، امرؤ ، امرأة ، اثنان ، اثنتان ، ايم الله ، ايمن الله 
2.من مواضع همزة الوصل ماضي الخماسي وأمره ومصدره
إذا اتّفق واتفاق يكون أولهما همزة وصل
وعندما أحاول نطق اتفاقية مع واو أو فاء العطف(كاختبار لنطق الهمزة)أرجح أن الهمزة وصل لكنها اسم، فهل هي وصل أم قطع؟
*شكر جزيلا
*(عند ما بحثت في النت وجدتها أحيانا قد رسمت قطع وأحيانا وصل مما زاداني حيرة،أيهما الأصح؟)


----------



## إسكندراني

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسلوبك جيّد وهو ما أستعين به لاستبيان ما إذا كان في كلمة ما همزة قطع
اتفاقية بدون همزة ورسم همزة القطع فيها غلط
كثيرًا ما يُخطئ النّاس في هذه النقطة ولا أرى مبرّرًا لذلك إلّا التكاسل أو قلّة التفكّر في الموضوع لأنّه بسيط للغاية


----------



## zeine77

السلام عليكم،
الهمزة في اتفاقية همزة وصل تطبيقا للنقطة الثانية التي تفضلت بها. 
بخصوص النت فهو لا يعتد به، تماما كالفضائيات.
أرجو الانتباه هنا إلى أن الهمزة تكتب همزة قطع إذا كان الفعل الماضي الثلاثي مصرفا مع المتكلم، نكتب "أنا أتفق معك" و ليس "أنا اتفق معك". قواعد الهمزة بسيطة جدا بنظري


----------



## dbawab

شكراً جزيلاً لكما


----------

